# NETGEAR R6250 (AC 1600) Randomly Drops Network Connection for an Instant



## R0gueHunt3R (Feb 27, 2009)

This is only detectable when using applications that require a constant connection like online gaming or Skype, it also occurs on the local network. Downloads and video streaming is unaffected. The problem occurs with both wired and wireless connections. As it is a local problem, changing ISP, and even moving, has had no effect.

The router started doing this spontaneously after three months of flawless use. I sent the router in to Netgear, but they reported that nothing was wrong with the device, and thus were unable to help.

It's running firmware V1.0.0.88_1.0.88.

Any assistance would be greatly appreciated, as this has made it impossible to continue playing for any clan.


----------



## R0gueHunt3R (Feb 27, 2009)

I need to make an amendment to this: the Model is a D6300, not an R6250, which is also AC 1600.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

Hi and welcome to TSF,

Open a cmd prompt by right clicking and choosing *Run as administrator* and type:

*Netsh winsock reset catalog*<presss enter>


Restart computer.

See if any improvement.

Please update us.


----------



## R0gueHunt3R (Feb 27, 2009)

It didn't work.

I'm not surprised though, since this occurs across multiple PCs, both Windows and Linux machines alike.

It's something on the router itself.

Also, I've already been on this forum for 6 years.


----------



## R0gueHunt3R (Feb 27, 2009)

I'm thinking of buying a cheap wired router and just running the desktops and Netgear off of that. The Netgear still works perfectly for everything besides gaming and VoIP, so it would still connect to all of the other devices.


----------



## MoonDragn (Apr 22, 2015)

Normally I would say your ISP is throttling your game traffic but you've already mentioned that you switched ISPs and moved. 

Have you tried resetting the Netgear back to default factory settings? Did you ever setup the router for firewall, QOS or IP forwarding?

Do you know if the game is using UDP packets or just TCP? It'd be interesting to put a network sniffer on your traffic and see if something is not happening.


----------



## R0gueHunt3R (Feb 27, 2009)

Router has been set to factory defaults.

Firewall, QoS, and IP forwarding were never set up.

I don't know of any games that actually use TCP, as that would be an idiotic thing indeed. Besides, this happens in BF3, BF4, Dota 2, CS:GO, Insurgency 2...


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

R0gueHunt3R said:


> It didn't work.
> 
> I'm not surprised though, since this occurs across multiple PCs, both Windows and Linux machines alike.
> 
> ...


Since that it happens across mutiple computers for six years is along time. Can you do five speedtests please and post the screenshots please from the link below:
Speedtest.net by Ookla - The Global Broadband Speed Test


----------



## R0gueHunt3R (Feb 27, 2009)

TheCyberMan said:


> Since that it happens across mutiple computers for six years is along time.[/url]


I'm not sure what you mean by that.

Test 1: Speedtest.net by Ookla - My Results
Test 2: Speedtest.net by Ookla - My Results
Test 3: Speedtest.net by Ookla - My Results
Test 4: Speedtest.net by Ookla - My Results
Test 5: Speedtest.net by Ookla - My Results


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

Your upload looks low.

For skype have a look at this below:

https://support.skype.com/en/faq/FA1417/how-much-bandwidth-does-skype-need

Your online gaming will come off your internet speed.

I would contact your ISP, to see if you are getting the full speed download and upload.

I would ask the ISP to do a line check as well.


----------



## R0gueHunt3R (Feb 27, 2009)

That upload speed is pretty standard fair for South Africa; heck it's on the more impressive side by SA standards.

This has nothing to do with ISPs, because this phenomena also occurs on the local environment when using applications like Hadoop.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

Not heard of Hadoop.

How would it affect you?


----------

